# buying in nabq



## nautical86 (Dec 3, 2012)

hi, i absolutly love nabq and will be going in may to find an apartment to buy. can anybody in nabq recommend the best place to buy as for the first year i will be using it as a holiday home during the winter months and hopfully renting out in the summer before permenantly moving there. after reading some other posts i would like to mention i am a 26 year old single female with a good job as navigational officer allowing me to live anywhere in the world and have never had any problems holidaying alone there. thank you


----------

